# Question about orchestral percaussion: tympani in a piece that modulates frequently?



## varmintt (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello guys.

I have a total noob question. I am working on an orchestral mock up of the opening theme to one of my favorite childhood cartoons from the 80's. In the original track, the percussion consists of a snare and busy synthetic toms throughout. My vision of making this track sound more epic is to use tympani in place of the synthetic toms. 

My question is this: The piece modulates several times. With the imprecise intonation of toms, this does not seem to create a problem going from one section to the next with the same 4 or 5 tom sounds. With tympani, I am guessing I will have to take advantage of the chromatic sampling of the tympani and modulate along with the other tonal instruments? I just don't think I've seen an orchestra with this many tympani before.

Yes I have the option of using orchestral toms, but I prefer the sound of the tympani and wanted to get some expert advice before I spend too much time sequencing for tympani.

Anyone know how this would be handled by a real orchestra?


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 27, 2020)

Normally you have between 2-5 timpani's in an orchestra. And they can all be tuned to different pitches with a pedal quite easily.

If you give them a few a bars they, can adapt to the new modulation and retune their timpani.

For computer stuff, don’t worry.
Just use all the pitches you want.


----------



## Nils Neumann (Jul 27, 2020)

Great watch for fundamentals.


----------



## varmintt (Jul 28, 2020)

Thanks! 
That really helps.


----------

